# The Best Skyscraper Glazing/Cladding !!!



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Please feel free to add more of your favorite nominations!


----------



## SJM (Jun 2, 2004)

Jin Mao Tower


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Not tall enough to call it skyscraper, but it has a nice cladding
Catalana Occidente building, in Madrid


----------



## jayhawker (Jan 29, 2008)

wow, good choices thus far.



Here is my favorite American building from the recent boom...

New York Times Tower


----------



## quanghuynhchung (Jan 25, 2009)

bank of china tower and Cheung Kong centre is the best AND the Jin mao tower!


----------



## gazzab1990 (May 13, 2007)

Broadgate Tower, London



wawd said:


>


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Hed_Kandi said:


>


where’s the rest of it?


----------

